Ask HN: Beside Product Hunt, what other place exist for products marketing? - jamesxv7
======
libertine
You should look at with other set of eyes, like, you shouldn't be looking for
a media channel for the sake of being a media channel - which producthunt is:
a platform with the an audience of early adopters, entrepreneurs,and tech
enthusiasts are... like they say "It's a place for product-loving enthusiasts
to share and geek out about the latest mobile apps, websites, hardware
projects, and tech creations."

There's the possibility that it's not the best place to focus your efforts on.

So the right answer is actually, everywhere, within the legal boundaries of
course - and you shouldn't be disappointed with this reply, because it opens
you to a whole world of possibilities.

You should rephrase your question like: This is my product [explain it or show
it], and this is my audience (or potential audience), how to I get this
product in front of this audience, with this budget (from 0 to ...).

~~~
jamesxv7
Basically "It's a place for product-loving enthusiasts to share and geek out
about the latest mobile apps, websites, hardware projects, and tech
creations." the reason that I was thinking on PH first and looking for similar
niche.

I would like to use all resources available for marketing but Im concerned
that maybe that approach is not healthy at all.

------
graystevens
Places to post your startup -
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup/blob/mast...](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
jamesxv7
Initially I was thinking in more like a personal project, where to share it,
but that list is really like an eye opener for me. The are a whole world to
show off.

~~~
Jack000
Just don't submit to all of them at once, that's a good way to crater your
google rank.

Some of those are also really spammy (Maqtoob) and I suspect have negative seo
value.

~~~
jamesxv7
Based on experience? Or is a general tip?

------
harrisreynolds
Beta page is another one: [https://betapage.co/](https://betapage.co/)

~~~
jamesxv7
Is that website only for Premium products? I saw only products from Amazon,
Apple, Google, etc.

~~~
mtmail
Click on 'recent' to see the others. The 'trending' view is sorted by number
of stars (likes?) so most well knows products seem to win. (Or everybody just
submits their own and doesn't bother liking any others.)

------
dood
Where do your potential customers hang out?

------
allenleein
I would recommend you to join Slack Channel of PH and SSG.

~~~
wheresvic1
What is SSG?

~~~
tenzo
[http://startupstudygroup.com/](http://startupstudygroup.com/)

